

How to approach VC and get him/her hear what we have to say/offer? - jparicka

Hi there,<p>We're a new London based startup (called Elleo Ltd.) and we have developed a very interesting piece of technology, semantic engine, a prototype that actually works!<p>Please let me also mention that this is no semi-functional semantic engine (as we've all seen around) but a real thing on which our team (we are 3 world champions in programming!) worked for over a year.<p>We believe with our hearts that there's a need for our technology and that we can truly create a new mean, a meaning that will make the world a better place.<p>Sadly, as you probably already all figured, we're all technical guys and we have no idea on how to "business-talk" and lift our startup off the ground, so that we can carry on working on this full-time.<p>We've been reading a lot (and I mean a lot) on startups, VCs, etc.., we've even attended pricy Next Web conference in Amsterdam but we still didn't quite figure out how to approach VCs and get them hear what we have to say.<p>I would very much appreciate if anyone can give us an advice on this.<p>Also, if you'd be interested learning more about our exciting project, please contact me on jparicka(at)gmail.com.    Otherwise, wait for a demo which should come out shortly.<p>Thank you,<p>Jan
======
davidu
Find someone with a background in business and finance you trust and make them
a part of your team. Great companies take a lot more than technology.

~~~
rsvaskova
Where would one look for one? No, seriously. Where would one look for one?

